# can i buy this panel?



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi guys. Can anyone tell me if the small panel that the rear lower 2 fender bolts attach to(behind front wheel) is available as a repro part? It sits between the firewall body mount panel and the side cowl in sort of an L shape.
Ive ordered the body mount and cowl panels but am unable to find this piece.
It doesnt help that im in Australia and everything has to be imported, although there is one supplier here (thanks dave at pontiworld) who supplies my parts. He has no listing at all for this bit.
Ive attached a photo (its the really rusted bit i need)
Thanks
Jase

http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19858&stc=1&d=1367281372


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*inner fenderwell to cowl support*

Your pictures don't open up very large, and my eyes are getting shot. Is this what you're looking for? [/ATTACH] This is one unit (couple of pictures) If this is it, I bought mine for around $12 apeice. (one per side). I was forced to buy 2, though I only needed 1. I still have this one left, but am afraid what they might charge to send it to Australia! Let me know if this is the piece, maybe I can dig up the address, for a cheaper send off.


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for reply Gjones but that doesn't look like what I'm after. I could be wrong but I think the bracket you have sits higher on the firewall for the top fender bolt. What I'm after seems to be welded to the side cowl and body mount panel lower down. 
Sorry if the photo's too small. I haven't worked out how to put bigger ones up yet. Cheers


----------



## Geeza71 (Apr 22, 2013)

On closer inspection, the bits i'm looking for actually form part of the side frame assembly (OPGI part# G240855-PR)
Its the part in front of the door hinge panel i'm after that the fender bolts up to.

I'm still hoping someone has repro'd this bit as i cant justify the whole sides as you can well understand. :confused
I figured this would've be one of the first areas to rust out on many GTO's?
thanks
Jase
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19890&stc=1&d=1367321708


----------

